# Are the steelhead biting on lead weights like the walleye?



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Are the steelhead starting to feed on 12oz lead weights like the walleye? What size float are you using to get a good presentation with the lead weights?


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Are the steelhead starting to feed on 12oz lead weights like the walleye? What size float are you using to get a good presentation with the lead weights?


If my math is correct, I would go with a Hack's Custom 336 gram BS series float.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

BNiemo said:


> If my math is correct, I would go with a Hack's Custom 336 gram BS series float.


Now that one i like
Lol


----------



## Mhebbs (Dec 19, 2020)

I typically tie 5, maybe 6, egg sinkers (uncured) into a spawn sack for a more natural presentation.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

And throw in a pack of split shot.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Are the steelhead starting to feed on 12oz lead weights like the walleye? What size float are you using to get a good presentation with the lead weights?


I saw where the walleye were biting on the egg sinkers.....in the LEWT tourney.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ya know 1oz bottom bouncers painted pink


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea don't be affraid to try the super size 8oz weight painted like Coho skein this time of year. I hang a clip off the laces of a football, punt the thing out into the flow and wait until I see the football check into the flow for a sign of a take. 

Rickerd


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I have some floats that will handle the 12 oz


----------

